# looking for work



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

Iam looking for work somewhere i will work by the hour or by the job, also i will do pretty much anything that you dont wanna do...yard work, layin sod, fertilizing, construction clean up, wash cars, clean pool, wash windows.....anything else around the house, let me know if i can be in service to you. call me 850.572.5591 ask for, Reed


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

will also put up and take down christmas lights


----------

